# Gaggia classic latte art



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm currently on paternity leave so I'm getting chance to practice coffee every day. I thought I'd post my progress through week 1 (Ernest is 1 week old today). All made using a Rattleware Latte Art Pitcher 12oz/340ml

(http://amazon.co.uk/dp/B0016CBMYY), waitrose Dutchy whole milk (non homogenised), 16g workshop cult of done into 25g espresso and a silvia steam wand.

The last image is my best so far, shame I didn't get to drink it.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice one Dave

Shows it can be done on a Gaggia Classic with a little practice.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

That's impressive. Gives me hope!!


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow, very nice. I am a long way off being that good. Funnily enough, I also got my Classic and learned how to use (still learning) while on paternity leave. I think my problem with my latte art is using a shot glass and transferring to a mug, thus breaking the crema. Do you pull one straight into the mug? (I think that means something else on other specialist forums).


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Congratulations on both scores - Dave. Curious to know why you didn't get to drink the last one - was Ernest responsible?


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

It was for a guest!

Yes I pull straight in to the cup and have the cup on scales to measure the espresso length. I do add a little milk and swirl anyway which breaks the crema. You would probably be better pulling it in to the cup directly though.


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

A couple more from this week to prove it wasn't a fluke! I'd really like to try and do a video soon because I couldn't find anything out there showing someone producing art on a classic that was any good (not saying this is amazing but better than anything I saw!) unless someone knows a good link?



















This is an attempt to make a baby cino for my eldest with a small amount of chocolate powder mixed in to water at the bottom.


----------

